# PHP funktioniert einfach nicht?



## flaggschiff (14. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, ich ein Server genau auf diesem Tutorial aufgesetzt.
Hab mich an jeden Schritt gehalten!
Soweit funktioniert alles, außer PHP. PHP ansich läuft, aber wenn ich ein Kunde angelegt habe und ein PHP-SKript von da aufrufe, bekomm ich immer nur das PHP-Skript als Download bereitgestellt.

Gibt es da ein bekannte Ursachen dafür?

Wäre für schnelle Hilfe dankbar...

So sieht der vHost des Benutzers aus:

```
<VirtualHost XX.19.215.85:80>
ServerName paperdesign.XXXX.org:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@XXXX.org
DocumentRoot /srv/www/web1/web
ServerAlias XXXX.org
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /srv/www/web1/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
Alias /error/ "/srv/www/web1/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web1/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web1/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
```
und mal das apache-error-log:

```
[Mon Apr 14 16:29:30 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
[Mon Apr 14 16:29:31 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 14 15:43:44 2008] [error] [client 84.19.187.129] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Mon Apr 14 15:59:24 2008] [notice] SIGHUP received.  Attempting to restart
[Mon Apr 14 15:59:26 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 14 15:59:35 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Apr 14 15:59:36 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
[Mon Apr 14 15:59:36 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 14 16:04:31 2008] [error] [client 80.88.84.210] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:51 2008] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost s10l.ibes.int:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 29232)
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Mon Apr 14 16:49:52 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Mon Apr 14 16:52:46 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Mon Apr 14 16:52:46 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Mon Apr 14 16:52:58 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Apr 14 16:52:58 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
[Mon Apr 14 16:52:58 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 14 16:53:07 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Apr 14 16:53:08 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
[Mon Apr 14 16:53:08 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
```


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps-p2

Punkt 2.4.3, setz das biite mal auf addhandler.


----------



## flaggschiff (15. Apr. 2008)

Danke! Hab ich gemacht. Aber geändert hat sich nix. Die PHP-Skripte gehen immernoch nicht! Woran kann es noch liegen??? Warum geht das bei allen, nur bei mir nicht? 

Hier das aktuelle error.log nach dem Neustart:

```
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:52 2008] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:52 2008] [error] (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:53 2008] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
[Tue Apr 15 05:15:54 2008] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 3064)
```


----------



## flaggschiff (15. Apr. 2008)

Hey. Danke! ;O) Hab die Einstellungen in IPSConfig nochmal geändert, und zack nun geht es! Danke!


----------



## brave_snoopy (17. Apr. 2008)

mh welche Einstellungen hast du geändert? Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Obwohl beim Web php angehakt ist, geht es nicht.


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

Es ist egal, welche Einstellung Du änderst. Ändere z.B. das Website quota und klick auf speichern, damit die Konfigurationsdateien neu geschrieben werden.


----------



## flaggschiff (17. Apr. 2008)

Einfach  Punkt 2.4.3 von obrigen Post durchführen! Dann klappts! ;O)


----------



## brave_snoopy (17. Apr. 2008)

habe es gemacht. nun steht bei mir addhandler. habe es auch mit addtype versucht.
nun kommen keine fehlermeldungen mehr in der error_log. Allerdings wenn ich eine php seite aufrufe erscheint nur eine leere weiße seite. kein inhalt nichts.

selbst wenn meine index.php nur folgendes enthält.


```
<?
echo "hallo";
?>
```
es taucht nix auf.

Wie lässt sich dies nun erklären?


----------



## flaggschiff (17. Apr. 2008)

das ist komisch! addtype geht nicht. Muss auf jeden Fall addhandler dastehen! Solange wie dein php-skript nicht zum download angeboten wird, läuft php schon richtig!

schreib mal:


```
<?php
echo "hallo";
?>
```
ich glaube "short_open_tag" in der php.ini ist standardmäßig auf "Off". Stells mal auf "On" oder nutze mein Code! Sollte das das Problem sein, gewönn dich schonmal langsam an "<?php"!


----------



## brave_snoopy (17. Apr. 2008)

stimmt, damit nun geht es.

welche php.ini ist denn die richtige?

/etc/apache2/php.ini ?

oder eine andere?


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini


----------



## flaggschiff (17. Apr. 2008)

/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ist die richtige!

ups, zu spät! ;O)


----------

